# Looks like Wiggins is stepping aside for Froome a TdF for sure, for sure.



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Wiggins Confirms The Giro D'Italia As His Major Goal Of 2013 | Cyclingnews.com

iow, scared


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

On paper, the Giro favors a TT specialist and the TdF is more of a climber's race. Regardless, Contador would likely destroy either Wiggo or Froome IMO. Kinda gotta come up with a game plan sooner or later. Pulling off The Double isn't very likely these days. Might as well have one guy ready for each race and bid on a rider win each race.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, let's see about this. This is gonna be fun. Betcha both Team Sky's Aces will be in trouble if "El Pistolero" is around.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

vismitananda said:


> Well, let's see about this. This is gonna be fun. Betcha both Team Sky's Aces will be in trouble if "El Pistolero" is around.


Does Contador really have any competition at this point? About the only way he'd lose the TdF is he has to ride the Giro or crashes out.


----------



## flyrunride (May 2, 2012)

Seems like a good choice. Not even sure if he can make it on the podium after doing the Giro, route of TDF and lack of TT. Still should be an exciting race with Contador in it


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

spade2you said:


> Does Contador really have any competition at this point? About the only way he'd lose the TdF is he has to ride the Giro or crashes out.


Exactly- Conti won't ride two grand tours again, so if Sky put Wiggo in the Giro, he's got a great shot at winning.
And Froome? Well, Sky can fully support him for Le Tour without worrying about intra-squad fighting... (also knowing that if 'Bert is there, Froomey doesn't have much of a chance).


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Does Contador really have any competition at this point? About the only way he'd lose the TdF is he has to ride the Giro or crashes out.


Well, I was wrong I doubted Conti on last season's La Vuelta. Of course, the odds are great. But any GT w/ Conti is exciting I might say.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm excited to see Contador's attacks.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

RRRoubaix said:


> Exactly- Conti won't ride two grand tours again, so if Sky put Wiggo in the Giro, he's got a great shot at winning.
> And Froome? Well, Sky can fully support him for Le Tour without worrying about intra-squad fighting... (also knowing that if 'Bert is there, Froomey doesn't have much of a chance).


I think Contador could probably pull off the Giro+Vuelta route again if he wanted. 

Hopefully Team Sky behaves. Then again, with the possibility of titles being stripped later, maybe some in-fighting might make it interesting.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> I'm excited to see Contador's attacks.


In the '12 Vuelta just hearing about it was exciting.

---

Have you guys noticed that Acquarone's way of promoting the Giro is very smart? Getting the fans voices, twitter interaction, a media happening of wild card selections, pics like this one: Twitpic - Share photos and videos on Twitter

The Giro is normally more entertaining than the Tour, also when the route looks less entertaining.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

spade2you said:


> I think Contador could probably pull off the Giro+Vuelta route again if he wanted.
> 
> Hopefully Team Sky behaves. Then again, *with the possibility of titles being stripped later*, maybe some in-fighting might make it interesting.


Why would this happen? Is WADA lurking in the RBR doping forum?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

foto said:


> Why would this happen? Is WADA lurking in the RBR doping forum?


Cuz riders aren't going to change. I grow tired of watching a race, seeing the winner, and the result changing later for the obvious reasons. It annoys me when this happens after I commit something to memory.


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

foto said:


> Why would this happen? Is WADA lurking in the RBR doping forum?


Only if they're trying to find more quotes on how Lance ruined cycling.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Makes sense to have Wiggo at the Giro and Froome at the TdF.

I know Conti is playing with the idea of riding both, but I suspect he'll do the TdF and perhaps the Veulta - riding the TdF after the Giro is too risky.

Would like to see who Wiggo will face at the Giro - not a gimme by a long shot even if El Pistolero takes a pass - the Giro, even an "easy" Giro, is tough. Sky has a great team and a proven captain - but there are others.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I know this is a hard question is answer by anyone in here, but can't a rider fully recover from a grand tour in 1 month? Seems like the answer is not likely. How long does it really take for a fully recovery then? 

Unless muscle tissues are grossly damaged (as in torn & bleeding, which can very well happen in a grand tour), the cardio system should recover within a month, right?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> I know this is a hard question is answer by anyone in here, but can't a rider fully recover from a grand tour in 1 month? Seems like the answer is not likely. How long does it really take for a fully recovery then?
> 
> Unless muscle tissues are grossly damaged (as in torn & bleeding, which can very well happen in a grand tour), the cardio system should recover within a month, right?


I don't know if muscle/cardiovascular recovery is issue. It's more likely an issue of being at peak form for two months.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> I don't know if muscle/cardiovascular recovery is issue. It's more likely an issue of being at peak form for two months.


Agreed. 

Wiggo held some impressive form last year. Perhaps he thinks he might be able to do that? With Contador in the pic, pulling off #1 and #2 isn't gonna happen.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

spade2you said:


> Does Contador really have any competition at this point? About the only way he'd lose the TdF is he has to ride the Giro or crashes out.


Do we even know how he rides if he's clean?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

love4himies said:


> Do we even know how he rides if he's clean?


I highly doubt it, but the last two hears have more or less told me that testing is inadequate.


----------



## poppy (May 29, 2006)

I dont think Wiggo have any chance with Contador at the Giro.
but i am very excited to see Froome going head to head with him at the tour, i think Froome in top shape (not what he had at the Vuelta last year) with some decent support from his team can give Contador a real run for him money.
Both healthy and in top condition I put my money on Froome for this year Tour.


----------



## flyrunride (May 2, 2012)

El Pistolero should skip the Giro and go for the Tour and Vuelta so he can make the tour exciting. I hope AS, Evans and Nibali will be in tip top shape too. Unlike most that would just want to place good, Conti will probably go for broke to win.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Wiggins: "I Never Thought For One Minute I Wanted To Do It All Again" | Cyclingnews.com

iow, "I was already scared after I won that lopsided Tour."

but in all seriousness, who has conceded from defending a TdF title without age/injury/ban-related circumstances? Literally the 100th Tour and he doesn't even want a stab at defending his title and generally gunning for it.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

smart move. pick a race he has a better chance of winning


----------



## flyrunride (May 2, 2012)

I guess the tour just doesn't match up with his strength, I'd like to see Wiggo try to defend but the route just doesn't look good for him. Will be a good TdF with AC, Nibali, Froome, Evans and I wanna see what the young ones like Sagan and TvG can do. Of course will Cav get the green now he has a team behind (or in front) of him???


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

I really think Sagan will play party pooper with Cav this year. He's already done it once on a bad weather too (yeah yeah, he wasn't in position and so was Greipel, but that's a part of the game bro).

dont get me wrong though, I'd put my money on Cav anyday of the week,but overlooking Sagan would be a huge mistake. The guy works alone most of the time (compared to Cav who needs a train) and can climb (not quite Purito-level, but for a guy his size it's impressive). He's noticeably lost some weight too compared last season. 

The TdF will get verrrrrrrrrrrrry interesting. I'm just too excited to see the attacks when it gets to the mountains.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

B05 said:


> I really think Sagan will play party pooper with Cav this year. He's already done it once on a bad weather too (yeah yeah, he wasn't in position and so was Greipel, but that's a part of the game bro).
> 
> dont get me wrong though, I'd put my money on Cav anyday of the week,but overlooking Sagan would be a huge mistake. The guy works alone most of the time (compared to Cav who needs a train) and can climb (not quite Purito-level, but for a guy his size it's impressive). He's noticeably lost some weight too compared last season.
> 
> The TdF will get verrrrrrrrrrrrry interesting. I'm just too excited to see the attacks when it gets to the mountains.


lolwut?


----------

